# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  PC World Top 100: We're Number 27!

## TheFridge

<p>Ubuntu was awarded a PC World 2006 <a href="http://www.ubuntu.com/news/pcworld2006">World Class Award</a>, identifying it as one of PC World’s <a href="http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/article/0,aid,125706,pg,13,00.asp">100 Best Products</a> of the Year — all the way up at number 27! Ubuntu was the only Linux distribution listed, but is among quite a number of Open Source and Free Software friends. Hooray!</p>
<blockquote ><p>“Products that win PC World’s World Class Awards set the standard for excellence in the IT and consumer electronics industries,” stated Harry McCracken, editor in chief of PC World. “From notebook computers and security software to music players and Web sites, the editors reward the most outstanding performers in this annual awards program. Congratulations to Ubuntu.”</p></blockquote>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## ahathaway

Ubuntu is an aggressively growing Linux distro that has gained so much popularity in the past year.  The most amazing thing about it is that most of it is by word of mouth more than any type of advertising.  The best part about it is that it just works as soon as you go through the install.  Great for a NooB!

----------


## greggh

Just wanted to mention that this made it to the first page of Digg.  :Very Happy:  

http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_is...orld_s_Top_100

----------

